# ND Charity Show Coverage



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

More here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: ND Charity Show Coverage ([email protected])*

awesome looking car


----------



## widened_mudwings (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: ND Charity Show Coverage (GTIbongo)*

Pics cannot even begin to convey how beautiful and pristine that white sport q is in person...


----------



## 83UrQ (Nov 21, 2003)

What rims are those.
I _must_ have them.


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: ND Charity Show Coverage ([email protected])*

so fresh and so clean clean


----------

